# cars for sale relist



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

is there a way of refreshing a car for sale or do i need to re do it altogether.thanks


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

no, so yes


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Copy paste it. Take 5 seconds.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

lol.thanks. :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

will get someone to try that tonksy.cheers.


----------

